# Indian Valley AKA Dog Heaven *probably an overload*



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

At least the dogs think so!

I LOVE this place. They do have a campground but we camp in our own little spot about half a mile away. Its tucked in a small valley, against a hill, with a beautiful view. A big oak tree shades the spot, it is big enough for everyone to park their trucks and trailers in a circle, AND it has a moat. LOL 

About 14 people came, we had 7 dogs total. 2 little ones, Sprocket and his mommy, and 5 bigger ones, Gunner, Mikey, Briggs, Zoey and Colt.

Besides the drinking, music and general mayhem which an accumulatoin of that may or may not have caused my sister and I to voluntarily run up a steep hill in the dark to retrieve a small shiny object...turned out to be an old helmet that was used for target practice :mullet:

Besides all that...the dogs had a blast! My sister and I took them on a long hike through a quiet valley with a stream. Breath taking views of BLM land, things to sniff...they loved it.

The dogs got to run around being dogs the entire time while we camped because we were away from the other campground and no one bothered us. We did see Fish and Game Wardens but they didn't say anything to us, except a wave and a smile. They dogs spent most of their time digging holes in the hill side, sleeping in the sun and chasing rocks.



PICTURES!

Sprocket on the way up there. He does this all the time :biggrin:










If you look closely in this photo, right in the center is a small hill with a lot of trails on it, in the lower left corner is a white camper, thats where we camped. 










The view from the camp, that ditch behind the white chair is the "moat" LOL











Mikey stole some toast...no I did not let him eat it, but he looked so smug with it in his mouth.











Gunner blending in with the ground...










One of my buddies dirt bikes got stuck wide open and he bailed of it...into a tree...:yuck:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's BEAUTIFUL there! Is that in California?

Sprocket is an awesome chihuahua. I love toy dogs that act like normal dogs. I wish mine would- LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL there! Is that in California?
> 
> Sprocket is an awesome chihuahua. I love toy dogs that act like normal dogs. I wish mine would- LOL.


Yes its in Lake county about 1.5 - 2 hours from us. I LOVE this place mainly because we camp alone with out group and the dogs can run free and be dogs. It seriously chokes me up to see all the dogs, big and small, just having fun, making their own silly choices and doing what they want (within reason of course).

Sprocket and his mom Annabell (the little brown chi) are the coolest chihuahuas ever. Annabell is just like Sprocket but much quieter. They both just hang with the big dogs.

We also rode the quads to the lake with 2 dogs jogging besides us, and went swimming. Gunner had a heck of time retrieving 10 foot sticks :tongue:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks amazing! I am so jealous! We're going on a trip to hot springs, nc at the end of July and I'm hoping we'll be able to do something similar with the doggies. You're right, that place is doggy heaven.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. I am so jealous!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What an awesome place. And heaven for dogs - you guys are lucky to have a spot like that!

Although your moat could use a little work. I didn't see any crocodiles in it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

did you end up using sprocket as a pillow?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> What an awesome place. And heaven for dogs - you guys are lucky to have a spot like that!
> 
> Although your moat could use a little work. I didn't see any crocodiles in it.


It feel like crocodiles when you fall in it stumbling inebriated trying to find a bush to pee in! Lol



magicre said:


> did you end up using sprocket as a pillow?


No I didn't  He used me as a mattress though. 

I just rolled up a towel I had brought.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Sprocket is a chi? All this time I never noticed. 
Wow those doggies had a blast! Thats so cool they had so much fun. Not so much fun for the dirt bike rider yikes ouch!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Sprocket is a chi? All this time I never noticed.
> Wow those doggies had a blast! Thats so cool they had so much fun. Not so much fun for the dirt bike rider yikes ouch!


First he is thought to be a girl...now he is thought to not be a chi? HAHAHA

What did you think he was?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah a couple riders had some troubles this weekend.

One guy cased it on a step up and ended up going to the emergency room because he compressed a disk in his back.

His wife is 8 months prego so we volunteered to tow their trailer home so they didn't have to worry about it.

It was good payback because he recently rescued us when we got a flat while turkey hunting.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont know haha I guess I just didnt realize. Ya he looks like a chi, who knows what I was thinking. I guess I thought a terrier? The only full pic Ive seen of him is one where he had a hair cut (i dont remember which thread it was in) where he was shaved with a puffy face and tail. How much does he weigh?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> First he is thought to be a girl...now he is thought to not be a chi? HAHAHA
> 
> What did you think he was?


A double satellite dish?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yikes. I hope his back is ok.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Fun was had by all it seems! Awesome little spot. I'm too much of a weeny to properly camp out hahaha I love my A/C and a screen between me and the bugs....oh and a cushy bed


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous photos! and ill bet the dogs had a great time sure looks like it!

i just couldnt imagine living in the city i jsut love sceneria like that!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I dont know haha I guess I just didnt realize. Ya he looks like a chi, who knows what I was thinking. I guess I thought a terrier? The only full pic Ive seen of him is one where he had a hair cut (i dont remember which thread it was in) where he was shaved with a puffy face and tail. How much does he weigh?


He is about 7-7.5 lbs depending on how long his hair is LOL. 




xellil said:


> Yikes. I hope his back is ok.


He will be okay. He got chemical relief very quickly and is currently resting at home. It's hard seeing the guys get so hurt. They always seem so tough but he was almost in tears when he came back to camp. The first thing he said was "I'm pretty sure I broke my back".


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Fun was had by all it seems! Awesome little spot. I'm too much of a weeny to properly camp out hahaha I love my A/C and a screen between me and the bugs....oh and a cushy bed


You weenie! LOL

We only bring the camper if it's freezing cold. 

I definitely appreciated it when we were up in the mountains in December! I cherished that heater and warm bed!



xchairity_casex said:


> gorgeous photos! and ill bet the dogs had a great time sure looks like it!
> 
> i just couldnt imagine living in the city i jsut love sceneria like that!


ME TOO! I hate living in the city. I want acreage!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> A double satellite dish?


He would serve very well as a double satellite dish :biggrin:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool so its like me a bigger dog and a small one. My pei is 43 pounds and audrey is 6 and Shophia is 4 and 5ounces


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Cool so its like me a bigger dog and a small one. My pei is 43 pounds and audrey is 6 and Shophia is 4 and 5ounces


Yep! 

We have Gunner at 75 last checked although his weight has been fluctuating a bit and he is only a year old.

Mikey at 43 roughly

Sprocket at 7  

I love my menagerie.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> He would serve very well as a double satellite dish :biggrin:


i figure he would come in handy out there with no TV reception. If I could get Snorkels ears to stand up like Sprocket's I could ditch my cable.

OK I'm going to be honest. I know you had said before he is a chihuahua but he has long hair so he doesn't look like the typical chihuahua. I'm not big on breeds but I should have remembered and i kinda didn't know when AveryandAudrey asked.

I didn't know Snorkels was a dachshund either when i first saw her. So maybe i can be forgiven.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> i figure he would come in handy out there with no TV reception. If I could get Snorkels ears to stand up like Sprocket's I could ditch my cable.
> 
> OK I'm going to be honest. I know you had said before he is a chihuahua but he has long hair so he doesn't look like the typical chihuahua. I'm not big on breeds but I should have remembered and i kinda didn't know when AveryandAudrey asked.
> 
> I didn't know Snorkels was a dachshund either when i first saw her. So maybe i can be forgiven.



That's what I like about him, he doesn't have that ugly bug eyed, short nosed face of most Chis.

He is much more attractive IMO!

I hold no ill will towards anyone thinking he is a girl or not what he is...lol He is not like the rest and I love that!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I knew he was a boy. Sprocket sounds like a boy name to me. My girls are both chis, but both smooth coats. Sophia has awkward eyes but I love her one the less, Audrey is the cuter of the 2 haha her dad was a blue chi so she has pretty colored eyes, they are honey colored.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I knew he was a boy. Sprocket sounds like a boy name to me. My girls are both chis, but both smooth coats. Sophia has awkward eyes but I love her one the less, Audrey is the cuter of the 2 haha her dad was a blue chi so she has pretty colored eyes, they are honey colored.


Well of course! I wouldn't love an ugly dog any less. I grew up with a big eyed chi and my mom still owns her. 

I am glad you knew he was a boy! LOL. Can't say the same for a certain someone else...:biggrin:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

What fun!

Gah. I'm jealous of you people and your off leash dogs


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love it, its a doggy free for all! No leashes, yay!

Ouch, that scrape looks painful. 

I love the first pic


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I love it, its a doggy free for all! No leashes, yay!
> 
> Ouch, that scrape looks painful.
> 
> I love the first pic


Yeah that tree was not a nice tree! :tongue:


----------

